# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Подскажите пожалуйста есть ли перевод на русский эссе Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати

## Геннадий

Госвами "The Vedanta: Its Morphology and Ontology" 

Харе Кришна

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Геннадий! 

Данного эссе нет на русском языке. Я планирую поэтапно перевести его и выложить здесь. Ниже перевод начала эссе.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Госвами. Веданта: ее морфология и онтология.

Дорогие друзья,
Я сейчас стою перед вами в качестве рассказчика. Я расскажу вам еще несколько слов о Веданте и в особенности об ее онтологическом аспекте, морфологии – изменяемой части целого. Мой позыв говорить находит ответ в вашем слушании, реализуемом посредством вашего слухового аппарата. Звук является первоосновой Веданты, которая касается предмета, недоступного нашим нынешним ограниченным несовершенным чувствам. Ухо не может работать в качестве получателя информации, если мы не хотим принять звук, и эта способность принимать информацию зависит от развитого нами вкуса и нашего прошлого опыта. Этот предшествующий позволяет понять вещи в пределах проявленной реальности, но звуки Веданты имеют другую цель. Итак, наше взаимодействие наградит наши усилия успехом.

Многие из наших друзей считают себя знающими, обладающими истинным вкусом к знаниям. Чтобы приобрести подобные знания, они используют свои чувства во взаимодействии с объектами и их компонентами. Эти знающие высказывают  утверждения, основываясь собственном на синтезе и анализе. Объекты, находящиеся перед ними, известные как явления проявленного мира, привлекают их внимание к изучению причин и следствий всего сущего, задействуя при этом эмпирические методы и гипотезы.  Другими словами, они постигают объекты путем умственных спекуляций.

Когда знание существа ограничено проявленными явлениями, оно называется естественной философией, а психологический анализ чувств раскрывает ветвь знания, известную как ментальная философия.

----------

